# Sally



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Today would've been Sally's 22 nd birthday. She has been gone 9 1/2 years... I still miss her every day. My nine year olds were conceived 4 days after she died... I am very sad missing all of my golden kids....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry. RIP sweet Sally.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sally addicted me to goldens. I loved owning her and I loved showing her...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Once then become a part of our life, they stay a part of it, i too miss the ones departed.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry-I know how it feels. I still miss all of my dogs, and think about them often.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hugs. I can well understand the feelings that go along with missing them.


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Sweet Sally! - thank god for the short time we get to spend with these wonderful family members - I am sure she was amazing! Think of how much fun we will all have with all of our passed goldens when we join them over the bridge!

I am happy your heart is filled with wonderful memories!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sally was the best... never had to be on a leash, easily got a CDX... she was the best!!! Thanks for all of the support...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

GR do get under your skin, I know first hand.
22 has always been a lucky number for me, I wish you Peace today...............


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Sally was just like her mom.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

She sounds like a wonderful dog. I am sure that even after all these years it is not any easier. Do you have pictures of your sweet girl?


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I know your girl was a treasure to remember her and celebrate her after all these years. One day you will be together again.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thinking of you with special thoughts of your beloved Sally.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Memories of ones we have loved and lost bring them back to us again


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry, I know how bad it hurts. HUGS


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just saw this today and am sending you comforting wishes as you remember your Sally, your heart dog. 

My heart dog Beau would be 20 years old this year. He was the "one" for us too--though all of my dogs are my heart dogs as well, each touching our hearts in a unique way.

It's a good thing cloning wasn't available for pets when Beau was alive because it would have tempted us. I'm glad you have Sally's offspring with you as a living tribute to her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

REST IN PEACE, SWEET SALLY!!!

Hoping that you and Smooch and Snobear are playing together!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sally - you have left your family with many happy memories.

"I THOUGHT OF YOU WITH LOVE TODAY BUT THAT IS NOTHING NEW
I THOUGHT ABOUT YOU YESTERDAY AND DAYS BEFORE THAT TOO,
I THINK OF YOU IN SILENCE I OFTEN SPEAK YOUR NAME

ALL I HAVE ARE MEMORIES AND YOUR PICTURE IN A FRAME
YOUR MEMORY IS MY KEEPSAKE WITH WHICH I'LL NEVER PART
GOD HAS YOU IN HIS KEEPING, I HAVE YOU IN MY HEART"


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss as my Kula just passed this month and the pain is just so unbelievable.Hoping your pain eases soon!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope the day was spent thinking of Sally and smiling.

Sam was my heart dog and endeared me to Goldens after a life spent with Collies and various muts. You love them all, but there is always that special 'one'.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Dallas Gold, Sally wasn't at all related to my current dogs. She was a breeding reject as she had a laterally luxating patella. So we fixed her knee and showed her in obedience. She was never unsound after that repair. I could take her to my mom's house, not fenced in, let her out the door to do her business, not watching her, and she would always immediately return to the door she came out of. She was there way before the kids, but was wonderful with my 2 boys.... she loved retrieving and loved being loved. She made me a golden retriever obsessed human being!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sally's mission in this world was to open the door for the other goldens to come into your life and she did very good job. She will be always missed. Happy birthday sweet girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom asked me to post these absolutely stunning photos of her Sally. They are both so beautiful and wow, what a gorgeous girl. 

Here is Sally's official photo. On the email with the photo Sally's Mom wrote: _She held her gorgeous black pigment to the end... she was my "gold" standard."










_The second photo is a classic! Sally's Mom wrote in the email: 

_"This is Sally's(Winjammer Ima Country Girl CDX CGC) 12 th Birthday party. She is in the middle(wondering what she did to arrive here). Laney is on the left (Mandell Marlenes Celebration UD RA CGC) and my dear , Cookie(Starseeker's Kissmas Cookie CDX RE CGC) is on the right. My adorable son, Forrest is behind. He is now 17 years old!!!"









_


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

DallasGold so kindly posted photos of my heart girl.. please visit...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sally was a beautiful girl. It is easy to see why she is so dearly missed.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sally was a life line. Never on a leash, she went with me and my horse on the trails... I still miss her every day...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your girl was beautiful. She looks like she was very gentle soul. No wonder you miss her so much.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Rest in peace, Sally. Lots of people really appreciate her for getting you obsessed with goldens, even though they never got to meet her.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You know, 100 years ago people would not remember a year later when thir dog died. They wre just part of the "livestock" mor or less (in most cases). They were used to protect, gaurd, work.

But today, our dogs are such a part of our families (in so many many cases) that we miss them so much and remember and love them always. Your BEAUTIFUL SWEET girl will always be remembered, as will mine, as will so many at the bridge.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sally and Cookie were both such beautiful golden girls! I especially love Sally's sugar face. It is obvious how much you miss her and clear that your bond will live forever.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The table photo still makes me smile. Laney was totally comfortable.. she was small and easily fit on the chair. Sally was freaked as she knew sitting at the table was wrong, plus she was a big female and it was awkward to sit there. Then, my beloved, Cooks... it is so obvious that she was trying to jump across the table to get that cake!! They were all wonderful friends and companions. All 3 terrific girls are at the rainbow bridge. It makes me so sad to miss them, but so grateful they were in our lives.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a treasure of a picture! Such a gorgeous trio, and so fun to hear of their different personalities.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I love the birthday pic, and your explanation of it too! What a wonderful trio they were


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

This photo is real treasure, I know Cookie is at Bridge but was not sure about Laney so did not want to comment. Now this photo is even more meaningful, made me cry looking at these gorgeous ladies.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sadly, my first 3 girls were spaced 5 years apart... lost Sally in 2002, Laney 2006, and Cookie 2011. My current dogs are so much close in age and it scares me... 2 nine plus year olds, one seven year old, 2 four plus year olds, and one two years old. Ugh littermates and almost littermates are just too close.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> The table photo still makes me smile. Laney was totally comfortable.. she was small and easily fit on the chair. Sally was freaked as she knew sitting at the table was wrong, plus she was a big female and it was awkward to sit there. Then, my beloved, Cooks... it is so obvious that she was trying to jump across the table to get that cake!! They were all wonderful friends and companions. All 3 terrific girls are at the rainbow bridge. It makes me so sad to miss them, but so grateful they were in our lives.


We were smiling at the picture here too. We were laughing because our Cookie would be making the same face as the elder Cookie. You can just about read her mind...Cake!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I hope you, or Dallas Gold, will put the photo of Sally standing on the banner contest. I would love to keep seeing her everyday.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sharlin, I like what you did with my Sally Girl.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

But why am I so sad so many years later?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And Briguy, since your Cookie is my Cookie's great granddaughter, the apple doesn't fall far from the tree!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ian'sgran said:


> I hope you, or Dallas Gold, will put the photo of Sally standing on the banner contest. I would love to keep seeing her everyday.


I already posted 3 for my Toby, but I will definitely PM the Mods to see if they will allow me to post for someone else. I think Sally's photo is perfect for the banner! 

SM, I love the birthday party photo and think you should have that one enlarged on canvas and hanging somewhere in your house. That photo is such a treasure!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I empathize. I miss my Shammy, Max, Sophie and Selka so.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you , Debles. Sally was my heart dog and I can't believe that 9 years later I still miss her so much.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you for sharing those photos. She was obviously one very special (and beautiful) girl and I can understand why you still miss her so.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sally was an amazing dog and the reason I now have 6 golden housepets!!!!!


----------

